# help please -  any ideas - 600 watt sunmaster digital ballast



## jj1960 (Dec 11, 2015)

i noticed yesterday that my light did not come on
so i changed the bulb and all was good 
today the same thing happpened 
so this time i unplugged the light cable and checked the output from the ballast with my mains screwdriver and i found that 2 of the pins  are live
to the best of my knowledge there should be only 1 live 1 neutral 1 earth
what now???????


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2015)

If it wasnt live before,,,I dont see how it can be live now. Wires do not hook thier selves up to a hot lead without a little help somehow. Sounds like something has worked itself loose,melted,or its just the bulbs.
http://www.sunmastergrowlamps.com/AboutSunmaster2015.htm


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 16, 2015)

Sounds like the ballast is bad. Possibly an internal short. Talk to the manufacturer or the place where you bought it.


----------

